

Ask HN: Any cool tutorials you can recommend? - taigeair


======
TallboyOne
[http://burakkanber.com/blog/modeling-physics-javascript-
grav...](http://burakkanber.com/blog/modeling-physics-javascript-gravity-and-
drag/)

[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/10/a-visual-
explanatio...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/10/a-visual-explanation-
of-sql-joins.html)

or, take your pick
[http://pineapple.io/?type=tutorials&sort=all_time](http://pineapple.io/?type=tutorials&sort=all_time)

------
adamnemecek
On what topic? Any?

